# Another fine morning at Ft Morgan



## Pomphunter (Oct 24, 2012)

20 1/4" Pompano and two 25+" Reds! Filet knife is 12" long. 
Thank you my dear Lord for the bounty from your sea!!!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Very nice my friend !


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Stud Pomp!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Fine meals!!!! CONGRATS!!!


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

A fine morn indeed :thumbsup:


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

Amen.


----------

